# Advice on RDA Tsunami?



## Lex Aer (14/6/16)

Need some advice on whether to buy a RDA. I have a Wotofo Ice cubed which I get very little flavour from so looking for something a little "better". I decided that I do not want to spend R1000.00 on a RDA at this stage (So no Dotmod or TM for me and DEFINITELY NO CLONES after a bad experience), but would rather start with a good "flavour" authentic RDA. Would the Tsunami be the best option? I usually use tanks either a crown, TFV4 mini or Herakles at between 65 -90 W (depending on the coils and ohms between 0.25 and 0.4). Advice would greatly be appreciated.


----------



## morras (14/6/16)

I cant offer you any advice - i am also looking for my first Rda - will watch the this - hopefully you get lots of advice.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## PsyCLown (14/6/16)

I get the Tsunami & Velocity mixed up so when I was researching RDA's for great flavour and those two got mentioned I cannot remember which is which 

Although the Sapor was fairly popular along with the Aelous Lite (which I have an I love, although I am still quite new to vaping and have limited experience). Just Googled again and seems the Tsunami is the one a lot of people recommend for beginners and flavour etc. 

So from what I have noticed and with price being a factor these three seem to be quite popular and recommended via Google search results:
Tsunami, Sapor, Aelous Lite.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/6/16)

The Sapor is a fine Dripper!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Migs (14/6/16)

I have the 22mm Tsunami and the 24mm Tsunami, I prefer the 24, same flavour but can handle more juice and wick, all you need to know with any bottle airflow RDA is that if you overdrip, you will leak, also it does get wet at the bottom due to coils burning some juice after you vaped, but none of this bothers me, The Tsunami is like jack of all trades, not the widest airflow but not the best flavour like a Petri. But amazing flavour it does have.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Lex Aer (15/6/16)

From the advice received and a ton of Youtube videos it looks like the best affordable options would be either the Sapor, the Tsunami or the Aeolis lite, with the Sapor and Aeolis (smaller juice well) being best for flavour. Not a lot of reviews on the Tsunami 24mm, as it appears to be a little newer than the other two, but it also appears to be a good RDA. Does not look to be much of a difference between the three, even price wise, between R525 and R550 and stock is available locally. Grimmgreen rates both the Sapor and Aeolis, Riptrippers rates the Sapor (neither has a review on the Tsunami 24mm). Vapin Heathen seems to like the Tsunami. The Tsunami may, if over dripped, leak slightly so there is that concern, but it looks slightly easier to build on.

There you have it, as undecided as I was when asking my initial question.

Well done fellow vapers! (Sorry Morras, back where we started!)


----------

